# Programador  PIC 16F877A



## ALITROGETUP (Nov 26, 2007)

Hola amigos, me estoy iniciando en esto de los pics y necesito los esquemas de un programador para montarlo yo.
Necesito uno que  programe el 16f877A con seguridad NO el 16f877(aunque si lo programa mejor que mejor), he probado programadores del 16f877 y no me programan este PIC incluso modificando el TE-20, ya no se que hacer. Me es necesario este programador porque tambien lo voy a usar practicando en la universidad, pero voy muy perdido y no lo encuentro.
Espero que me podais ayudar enviandome los esquematicos y algunas anotaciones, he buscado mucho por internet pero un programador que funcione "seguro" para este pic 16f877A no lo he encontrado.Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo


----------



## FRYCK (Ene 11, 2008)

hola ALITROGETUP  este es   un programador   serial  el  cual   tengo armado  y   funciona  muy  bien  http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/pg5v2.html  este lo he probado   con  el  16f84a con el 16f877a, con el 16f877  y con el  18f452  y con todos funciona espero le sirva.  Le anexo los planos   que utilice los  cuales  encuentra en esa misma pagina.    
Ojo    al armar el dispositivo   hágalo   siguiendo   el esquemático  no  la cara de componentes espero les sirva.


----------



## sitohajime (Abr 12, 2009)

Yo tambien necesito programar el 16f877a y por fin encuentro algo en concreto =), pero una duda no requiere usar cristal?  Y requiere fuente de alimentacion o se alimenta desde el puerto serial? Ojala puedan responder muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos =)


----------



## FRYCK (Abr 12, 2009)

hola sitohajime si  estas  en  lo correcto  este  programador  no necesita fuente  externa  la  alimentacion la toma  del pc  se puede programar tanto   con el ic prog o con el winpic 800  colocando  el programador como jdmprogramer  no necesita cristal  ni  pic ni  nada  mas  para  funcionar ya lo  e probado  y funciona de maravilla  y lo mejor  es  su  bajo costo suerte  y  cualquier duda  la  comentas


----------



## cheyo28 (Abr 13, 2009)

Buenas Fryck_80, una pregunta: este pregamador graba pic 18f2550,  el de los quemadores usb?


----------



## carptroya (Abr 13, 2009)

hola a todos . soy muy novato en esto de los pic.

 cheyo28 si es solo para grabar el 2550  podias montar el art 2003 , 
con solo una resistencia y un condensador.

yo lo grabe para mi gpic.

saludos a todos


----------



## cheyo28 (Abr 13, 2009)

gracias carptroya,

bienvenido a este gran foro yo tammbien soy algo novato pero ya se te harà familiar, una pregunta:
yienes un link o un plano de este quemador, estube buscando en la red pero no encontrè algo bueno, creo que este programador es de puerto paraleno no?.

saludos


----------



## carptroya (Abr 13, 2009)

te mando esquema del art. solo tienes que hacer algunas modificaciones que son las siguientes :
 anulas todos los diodos , ya que la alimentacion de los 5v, la coges por usb .


----------



## FRYCK (Abr 13, 2009)

si    ya   e grabado  el el  pic 18f2550 y  funciono  bien  lo malo  es que  tiene    un  problema  para  grabar  el  18f4550  ya  que   toca  aislar  dos  pines  para poderlo  programarlo. En   los  archivos del programador  se encuentra la posocion  y los  dispositivos que   soporta 
suerte


----------



## jhonst (Ago 11, 2009)

Bueno ante todo un saludo cordial a los miembros de este foro, Soy estudiante de electronica y Autom. En Peru, y voy en busca de un programdor para el PIC 16F877A , el caso es que comprarme un modulo programador aun no esta al alcance de mi bolsillo por lo que decidi hacerme uno  y me incline por el de la pagina de Fryck_80 " http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/pg5v2.html "  revisando me encontre con un par de dudas el cual espero que me las respondan a la brevedad les estare muy agradecido. la primera duda va respecto al esquema impreso para la placa,
 1). tengo dudas en las conexiones de la resistencia R3 , R5 y R4 ya que a mi parecer no es igual que al esquema electronico. ya que la salida del r5 deberia ir directo al emisor del transistor, y no como esta  que antes pasa por el r4 para entrar al emisor. diganme si me equivoco, pero a mi parecer deberia ser como la linea punteada que coloque, en la imagen adjunta.
2). mi segunda duda va  con respecto a los GND del circuito de del puerto COM ya que en el esquema dice bien claro "Don´t connect a programmers GND with GND of a  COM port ! " yo lo entiendo como que los dos GND no deben de conectarse y si sigo el esquema me doy con la sorpresa que el Diodo5 y el condensador1 se encuentran en sus extremos conectados a GND y en el esquema impreso para placa los GND se juntan, osea esos diodos estarian porgusto? ya que si  coloco GND a ambos extremos seria lo mismo que no usarlos!. y cual es la funcion del diodo 1 y 2?
3). mi ultima duda es si los GNDs no se juntan con los del puerto COM, a donde mando los GND del resto de componenstes?
- sin mas que decirles me despido con un saludo esperando me respondan a mi duda. ATE . Jhon 
PDD: Adjunto imagenes. gracias Fryck_80 por el aporte me parece muy ineteresante para revisarlo


----------



## jjavier (Ago 14, 2009)

puedes usar un pic 18f250 he unstalarle el bootloader para programarlo por usb sin necesidad de un programador


----------



## jhonst (Ago 14, 2009)

gracias `por la respuesta, pero necesito saber como hacerlo con un 16F877A  hacer el programador es mi prioridad por favor digame si mi correcione s correcta y en todo caso respondan mis interrogantes muchas gracias


----------



## metalchaj (Feb 8, 2010)

HOLA
gracias por esos diagramas, yo solo he programado el pic 16f84a pero ahora tengo que usar el pic 16f877A, pero tengo un problema, mi compu es una laptop y no tiene puerto serial, ¿exite alguna quemadora usb para el pic 16f877A?, gracias por su respuesta


----------



## snakewather (Feb 11, 2010)

Hola a todos la solucion de el programador bueno bonito y barato que yo doy garantia de que sirve lo pueden encontrar aqui el JDM acli y el GTP usb Lite 2.0 en este link los puedes encontrar y ademas puede que te interese el tutorial que publique.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-tutorial-pic16f877-13694/


----------



## krloz99 (May 20, 2010)

oie camarada estuve viendo tu programador y lo estoy armando pero tengo una duda (tmb soi novato en esto de los PICS) que programa usas para este programador??


----------



## snakewather (May 22, 2010)

HOLA 

mira para el JDM puedes usar el icprog o el winpic800 y para el GTP usb Lite yo uso el Winpic800 3.55g aunque hay nuevas versiones. si apenas estas comensando en esto te recomiendo haci rapido el JDM con zocalo para el 16F877 y el 16F84A


----------



## aquosoft (May 26, 2010)

FRYCK dijo:


> hola ALITROGETUP  este es   un programador   serial  el  cual   tengo armado  y   funciona  muy  bien  http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/pg5v2.html  este lo he probado   con  el  16f84a con el 16f877a, con el 16f877  y con el  18f452  y con todos funciona espero le sirva.  Le anexo los planos   que utilice los  cuales  encuentra en esa misma pagina.
> Ojo    al armar el dispositivo   hágalo   siguiendo   el esquemático  no  la cara de componentes espero les sirva.



Con que programas anda?


----------



## asmereir66 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hola FRYCK y con que software funciona este grabador?


----------



## sergiomu (Nov 7, 2010)

respecto a tus dudas jhon te aclaro lo siguiente:
me puse a revisar el circuito y tienes razon ahi una inconsistencia, se debe hacer el arreglo que hicistes, se debe a que algunos programas que enrutan los pcbs marcan puentes y cuando pasaron el impreso no lo marcaron.... buena por esa

tu segunda duda: efectivamente hay dos tierras en el esquema pero una es la del circuito y el gnd es la del puerto db9 que viene desde el computador en este caso se comportaria como un punto comun o un vdd mas en nuestro sistema. es decir, el gnd se comporta como un voltaje y el signo tierra es la tierra real

espero haber solucionado tus dudas


----------



## HaRaDrIaM (Nov 14, 2010)

FRYCK dijo:


> hola ALITROGETUP  este es   un programador   serial  el  cual   tengo armado  y   funciona  muy  bien  http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/pg5v2.html  este lo he probado   con  el  16f84a con el 16f877a, con el 16f877  y con el  18f452  y con todos funciona espero le sirva.  Le anexo los planos   que utilice los  cuales  encuentra en esa misma pagina.
> Ojo    al armar el dispositivo   hágalo   siguiendo   el esquemático  no  la cara de componentes espero les sirva.



Buenas tardes compañero,
¿que parametros debemos meter al IC Prog? Invertir reloj, invertir datos de entrrada,etc...?
No soy muy experimentado en estos temas y por eso me piya nuevo.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## LORD KSPER (Ene 18, 2011)

Entonces a quien creerle, al circuito o al pcb, ¿quien ha probado el pcb de la pagina?

FRYCK, ¿armaste tu programador basandote en el diagrama, o utilizaste el pcb que nos das?

gracias de antemano


----------



## johnjg89 (Feb 24, 2011)

FRYCK dijo:


> si    ya   e grabado  el el  pic 18f2550 y  funciono  bien  lo malo  es que  tiene    un  problema  para  grabar  el  18f4550  ya  que   toca  aislar  dos  pines  para poderlo  programarlo. En   los  archivos del programador  se encuentra la posocion  y los  dispositivos que   soporta
> suerte



me podrias explicar maso menos que tengo que hacer para programar el 18f4550 no entiendo bien lo de aislar dos pines, o si pero cuales ????


----------



## materere (Jun 13, 2011)

No se si viene al caso, pero yo probe el programador que publico FRYCK y anda un lujo. Primero no lo podia hacer andar y el problema era que el cable de datos que habia conseguido le faltaba internamente contactos, solo tenia de alimentacion y algunos mas, pero no lo indispensable para el funcionamiento del programador.
Lo que hice es conectar la placa o programador directamente al puerto COM1 o DB9 de la computadora, sin cable y anduvo un cañon. La prueba fue con un 18F877. Saludos


----------



## Ozharu (Jul 21, 2011)

materere dijo:


> No se si viene al caso, pero yo probe el programador que publico FRYCK y anda un lujo. Primero no lo podia hacer andar y el problema era que el cable de datos que habia conseguido le faltaba internamente contactos, solo tenia de alimentacion y algunos mas, pero no lo indispensable para el funcionamiento del programador.
> Lo que hice es conectar la placa o programador directamente al puerto COM1 o DB9 de la computadora, sin cable y anduvo un cañon. La prueba fue con un 18F877. Saludos



Con que Compilador lo Probaste?


----------



## ang31dario (Sep 6, 2011)

Entonces funciono bien?.... No hay que hacer ningún arreglo?
Es solo quemar la PCB, montar y listo?
Gracias por responder


----------



## Joaco22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yo sigo sin comprender como es que hay que construirlo, pero para el que  le sirva, recopilé en un .RAR las últimas versiones de los archivos y  las cosas a tener en cuenta (que se discutieron en este thread) para  construirlo.

También encontré en esta página un programador que dice sirve para los PIC's 16F877A y 18F4550: http://www.fing.edu.uy/inco/cursos/firmware/teorico/construccionHardwareFirmware.pdf
Lo dejo por si a alguno le sirve. Yo como tengo que programar el 16F877A probablemente haga este último por no haber dudas 

Saludos
Tom


----------

